# Oink Judgeing Class



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 25, 2009)

Was a blast. 63 new KCBS judge's. Had enough help so I was zero the hero and drank beer.    Val had the kitchen humming along like no tomorrow. Was great to see Griff, John and there better half's again this year.    Jerry and Linda did a fantastic job on the class. Great folk!


Pigs


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 25, 2009)

Pigs, what is the current status of the parsley for the competition...is it still banned?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 25, 2009)

Nope, all good to go around here. Jerry and Linda tell us.

Pigs


----------

